# Tabelle erscheint nicht in Druckansicht



## netsuvi (21. August 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe das Problem, dass eine Tabelle nicht auf der Druckansicht erscheint.
Es ist eine Liste von Preisen, welche ich für einen Campingplatz gemacht habe

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Preise</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen"
	href="/css/site.css" />
<style type="text/css">
body {
	background: #081e11 url(/documents/backgroundphotos/bg_home.jpg)
	no-repeat center top;
}
</style>


<!--  Special CSS and Java Script goes here -->

<!--  Java Script for Menubuttons preloading -->
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
/*preload images for menu*/
button1= new Image();
button1.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_camping.gif"
button2= new Image();
button2.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_unterkunft.gif"
button3= new Image();
button3.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_aktivitaeten.gif"
button4= new Image();
button4.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_anreise.gif"
button5= new Image();
button5.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_photos.gif"
button6= new Image();
button6.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_ueberuns.gif"
button21= new Image();
button21.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_camping_over.gif"
button22= new Image();
button22.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_unterkunft_over.gif"
button23= new Image();
button23.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_aktivitaeten_over.gif"
button24= new Image();
button24.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_anreise_over.gif"
button25= new Image();
button25.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_photos_over.gif"
button26= new Image();
button26.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_ueberuns_over.gif"
//-->

</script>

</head>
<body  class="tundra">
<div id="contentheader" align="right">
<p><a href="/de/camping">Deutsch</a>  |
English</p>
</div>
<div id="menu">
<center>

</center>
</div>
<div style="position: relative; top: -35px; height: 35px;">
<center>

<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 border=0>
	<tr>
		<td height=35><a
			href=/de/camping			onmouseover="camping.src='/documents/navigation/nav_camping_over.gif';"
			onmouseout="camping.src='/documents/navigation/nav_camping_active.gif';">
		<img
			src="/documents/navigation/nav_camping_active.gif"
			width="125" height="35" border="0" name="camping" alt="Camping" /> </a></td>
		<td width=4px></td>
		<td><a
			href=/de/unterkunft			onmouseover="unterkunft.src='/documents/navigation/nav_unterkunft_over.gif';"
			onmouseout="unterkunft.src='/documents/navigation/nav_unterkunft.gif';">
		<img
			src="/documents/navigation/nav_unterkunft.gif"
			width="125" height="35" border="0" name="unterkunft" alt="Unterkunft" />
		</a></td>
		<td width=4px></td>

		<td><a href=/de/activities			onmouseover="activities.src='/documents/navigation/nav_aktivitaeten_over.gif';"
			onmouseout="activities.src='/documents/navigation/nav_aktivitaeten.gif';">
		<img 
		src="/documents/navigation/nav_aktivitaeten.gif" width="125"
			height="35" border="0" name="activities" alt="Aktivitäten" /> </a></td>
		<td width=4px></td>
		<td><a
			href=/de/anreise			onmouseover="anreise.src='/documents/navigation/nav_anreise_over.gif';"
			onmouseout="anreise.src='/documents/navigation/nav_anreise.gif';">
		<img
			src="/documents/navigation/nav_anreise.gif"
			width="125" height="35" border="0" name="anreise" alt="Anreise" /> </a></td>
		<td width=4px></td>
		<td><a
			href=/de/photos			onmouseover="photos.src='/documents/navigation/nav_photos_over.gif';"
			onmouseout="photos.src='/documents/navigation/nav_photos.gif';">
		<img
			src="/documents/navigation/nav_photos.gif"
			width="125" height="35" border="0" name="photos" alt="Photos" /> </a></td>

		<td width=4px></td>
		<td><a href=/de/ueberuns			onmouseover="ueberuns.src='/documents/navigation/nav_ueberuns_over.gif';"
			onmouseout="ueberuns.src='/documents/navigation/nav_ueberuns.gif';">
		<img src="/documents/navigation/nav_ueberuns.gif" width="125"
			height="35" border="0" name="ueberuns" alt="Ueberuns" /> </a></td>
	</tr>
</table>
</center>
</div>
<div style="position:relative;top:-35px;background-color: #13171e;
    width: 770px;
    height: 1050px;
	margin: 0px auto;
	padding:0px;
	filter: alpha(opacity=70);
	-moz-opacity: .70; 
	opacity: .70; 
	-khtml-opacity: 70;">
<center> </center>
</div>
<div style = "position:relative; top:-1065px; height:1050px; left:2px;" >

	<center>
	<div id="content-block">
		<div class="content-position">
		<!-- CONTENT -->
	 	<!-- Prices -->

<table width="90%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center"><tr><td colspan="3">
<h3 class="content-header">Preisliste &nbsp; / &nbsp; Prix courant &nbsp; / &nbsp; Price list</h3></td></tr>

<tr><td width="54%"></td><td width="23%" align="center">Sommer / éte / summer<br>01.05. - 31.10.</td><td width="23%" align="center">Winter / hiver / winter<br>01.11. - 30.04</td></tr>
<td colspan="3"><b>Personen / montes / guests</b></td></tr>
<td width="54%">Erwachsene / adultes / adults</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 7.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 8.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Kinder / enfants / children &nbsp;&nbsp; 6 - 16 Jahre / ans / years</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 3.54</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 4.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Kinder / enfants / children &nbsp;&nbsp; 3 - 5 Jahre / ans / years</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 1.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 1.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Kinder / enfants / children &nbsp;&nbsp; 0 - 2 Jahre / ans / years</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratis / gratuit / free</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratis / gratuit / free</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Hund / chien / dog</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td></tr>

<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Zelt / tente / tent</b></td></tr>
<td width="54%">1-2 Personen / personnes / peoples</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 6.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 6.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">3 Personen / personnes / peoples</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 9.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 9.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">4 Personen / personnes / peoples</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Familienzelt / Camplet</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td></tr>

<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Wohnwagen / caravan / trailer</b></td></tr>
<td width="54%">Gr&ouml;sse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; bis <5m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Gr&ouml;sse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; ab >5 - 7m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Gr&ouml;sse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; ab >7 - 10m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 18.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 18.00</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Campingbus / bus de camping / motorhome</b></td></tr>

<td width="54%">Gr&ouml;sse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; bis <5m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Gr&ouml;sse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; ab >5 - 7m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Gr&ouml;sse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; ab >7 - 9m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 18.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 18.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Gr&ouml;sse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; ab > 9m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 21.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 21.00</td></tr>

<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Auto / voiture / car</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 3.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 3.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Motorrad / moto / motor-cycle</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Anh&auml;nger / remorque / follower</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td></tr>

<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Energie</b></td></tr>
<td width="54%">Strom pro Nacht / Electricité par nuit / Electricel per night</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 3.54</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 4.54</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Warmwasser und Duschen</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratis</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratis</td></tr>
<td width="54%">De l'eau chaude et douches</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratuites</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratuites</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Hot water and showers</td><td width="23%" align="center">free</td><td width="23%" align="center">free</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Erm&auml;ssigungen / réductuins / reductions</b></td></tr>

<td width="54%">CCI und TCS Camping Mitglieder / membres / member</td><td width="23%" align="center">10% auf Personen</td><td width="23%" align="center">10% auf Personen</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Taxen</b></td></tr>

<td width="54%">Kurtaxe Erwachsene</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Kurtaxe Kinder 6 - 16 Jahren</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 1.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 1.00</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<tr align="center"><td colspan="3">Preis&auml;nderungen vorbehalten / Modification des prix reservée / Prices subject to change &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; inkl. 3.6% MwSt</td></tr>
</table>

<p>
<a href="/de/camping">zurück</a>
</p>		</div>
	</div>
	</center>
</div>
<div id="footer" style="position:relative; top:-1090px;">
<center>
<br />schnipp | schnipp | schnipp |
Tel +schnipp | Fax +schnipp | <a
	href="schnipp">info@schnipp</a>
</center>
</div>

</body>
</html>
```


Die Tabelle erscheint schön im Browser.
Wenn ich aber File->Print Preview mache ist die Tabelle weg.

Bei den anderen Seiten geht es (mehr oder weniger schön).
Alle Seiten verwenden das gleiche Layout und gleiches CSS.
Ich habs mit Firefox 3.5.2 getestet.

An was könnte dies liegen?


----------



## Maik (21. August 2009)

Hi,

die Ursache findet sich in den Positionsangaben für die einzelnen umschliessenden <div>-Elemente.

Lager diese aus den style-Attributen im HTML-Code in die CSS-Datei *site.css* aus, und leg  ein gesondertes Druckstylesheet an, in dem keine Positions- und fixe Höhenangaben für diese DIV-Blöcke enthalten sind. So erscheint die Tabelle  auch in der Druckansicht.

mfg Maik


----------



## netsuvi (21. August 2009)

Daran habe ich gar noch nicht gedacht. Vor allem weil es ja auf den anderen Seiten geht.

Dass CSS gilt eigentlich nur für 
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen"
	href="/css/site.css" />

Wenn ich das CSS für Print einschalte gehts leider auch nicht

Das Problem ist, das der Style für diesen schönen Transparten Hintergrund
inline gelöst ist.

<div style="margin: 0px auto; padding: 0px; position: relative; top: -35px; background-color: rgb(19, 23, 30); width: 770px; height: 1050px; opacity: 0.7;">

Das ist eigentlich ein Workaround im Style. So kann ich die höhe des Transparenten Background dynmisch pro Seite angeben. (Eigentlich so wie man es nicht machen sollte). Das habe ich aber nur gemacht, damit die Bilder über dem Transparenten nicht auch transparent sind. Die Transparenz wird nämlich zum nächsten Div vererbt.

Wenn height: 150px mache dann gehts im Druck! Sieht aber im Screen dämlich aus.

Also wenn man das irgendie anders noch lösen könnte. Wird wohl schwierig. Ich habe bis jetzt auch keine Vergleichbare Seite gesehen.

Tipps sind weiterhin willkommen


----------



## Maik (21. August 2009)

netsuvi hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist, das der Style für diesen schönen Transparten Hintergrund
> inline gelöst ist.
> 
> <div style="margin: 0px auto; padding: 0px; position: relative; top: -35px; background-color: rgb(19, 23, 30); width: 770px; height: 1050px; opacity: 0.7;">


Und genau diese Inline-Styles müssen im HTML-Dokument aufgehoben, und diese Formatierungen in das Stylesheet *site.css* ausgelagert  werden.

Wenn dann ein weiteres spezielles Druckstylesheet:

```
<link rel="stylesheet" media="print, embossed" href="druck.css">
```
zum Einsatz kommt, in dem die Formatierungen zur Positionierung und Höhe der einzelnen DIV-Blöcke nicht enthalten sind, erscheint die Tabelle auch in der Druckansicht.

Weitere (andere) Tipps (Lösungsansätze) gibt es hier nicht.

Zum Gegenvergleich kannst du ja mal hiermit die Druckvorschau überprüfen:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Preise</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen"
        href="/css/site.css" />
<style type="text/css">
body {
        background: #081e11 url(/documents/backgroundphotos/bg_home.jpg)
        no-repeat center top;
}
</style>


<!--  Special CSS and Java Script goes here -->

<!--  Java Script for Menubuttons preloading -->
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
/*preload images for menu*/
button1= new Image();
button1.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_camping.gif"
button2= new Image();
button2.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_unterkunft.gif"
button3= new Image();
button3.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_aktivitaeten.gif"
button4= new Image();
button4.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_anreise.gif"
button5= new Image();
button5.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_photos.gif"
button6= new Image();
button6.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_ueberuns.gif"
button21= new Image();
button21.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_camping_over.gif"
button22= new Image();
button22.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_unterkunft_over.gif"
button23= new Image();
button23.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_aktivitaeten_over.gif"
button24= new Image();
button24.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_anreise_over.gif"
button25= new Image();
button25.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_photos_over.gif"
button26= new Image();
button26.src = "/documents/navigation/nav_ueberuns_over.gif"
//-->
</script>

</head>
<body  class="tundra">
<div id="contentheader" align="right">
<p><a href="/de/camping">Deutsch</a>  |
English</p>
</div>
<div id="menu">
<center>

</center>
</div>
<div style="">
<center>
<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 border=0>
        <tr>
                <td height=35><a
                        href=/de/camping                        onmouseover="camping.src='/documents/navigation/nav_camping_over.gif';"
                        onmouseout="camping.src='/documents/navigation/nav_camping_active.gif';">
                <img
                        src="/documents/navigation/nav_camping_active.gif"
                        width="125" height="35" border="0" name="camping" alt="Camping" /> </a></td>
                <td width=4px></td>
                <td><a
                        href=/de/unterkunft                        onmouseover="unterkunft.src='/documents/navigation/nav_unterkunft_over.gif';"
                        onmouseout="unterkunft.src='/documents/navigation/nav_unterkunft.gif';">
                <img
                        src="/documents/navigation/nav_unterkunft.gif"
                        width="125" height="35" border="0" name="unterkunft" alt="Unterkunft" />
                </a></td>
                <td width=4px></td>
                <td><a href=/de/activities                        onmouseover="activities.src='/documents/navigation/nav_aktivitaeten_over.gif';"
                        onmouseout="activities.src='/documents/navigation/nav_aktivitaeten.gif';">
                <img
                src="/documents/navigation/nav_aktivitaeten.gif" width="125"
                        height="35" border="0" name="activities" alt="AktivitÃ¤ten" /> </a></td>
                <td width=4px></td>
                <td><a
                        href=/de/anreise                        onmouseover="anreise.src='/documents/navigation/nav_anreise_over.gif';"
                        onmouseout="anreise.src='/documents/navigation/nav_anreise.gif';">
                <img
                        src="/documents/navigation/nav_anreise.gif"
                        width="125" height="35" border="0" name="anreise" alt="Anreise" /> </a></td>
                <td width=4px></td>
                <td><a
                        href=/de/photos                        onmouseover="photos.src='/documents/navigation/nav_photos_over.gif';"
                        onmouseout="photos.src='/documents/navigation/nav_photos.gif';">
                <img
                        src="/documents/navigation/nav_photos.gif"
                        width="125" height="35" border="0" name="photos" alt="Photos" /> </a></td>
                <td width=4px></td>
                <td><a href=/de/ueberuns                        onmouseover="ueberuns.src='/documents/navigation/nav_ueberuns_over.gif';"
                        onmouseout="ueberuns.src='/documents/navigation/nav_ueberuns.gif';">
                <img src="/documents/navigation/nav_ueberuns.gif" width="125"
                        height="35" border="0" name="ueberuns" alt="Ueberuns" /> </a></td>
        </tr>
</table>
</center>
</div>
<div style="background-color: #13171e;
    width: 770px;

        margin: 0px auto;
        padding:0px;
        filter: alpha(opacity=70);
        -moz-opacity: .70;
        opacity: .70;
        -khtml-opacity: 70;">
<center> </center>
</div>
<div style = "" >
        <center>
        <div id="content-block">
                <div class="content-position">
                <!-- CONTENT -->
                 <!-- Prices -->

<table width="90%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center"><tr><td colspan="3">
<h3 class="content-header">Preisliste &nbsp; / &nbsp; Prix courant &nbsp; / &nbsp; Price list</h3></td></tr>

<tr><td width="54%"></td><td width="23%" align="center">Sommer / Ã©te / summer<br>01.05. - 31.10.</td><td width="23%" align="center">Winter / hiver / winter<br>01.11. - 30.04</td></tr>
<td colspan="3"><b>Personen / montes / guests</b></td></tr>
<td width="54%">Erwachsene / adultes / adults</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 7.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 8.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Kinder / enfants / children &nbsp;&nbsp; 6 - 16 Jahre / ans / years</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 3.54</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 4.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Kinder / enfants / children &nbsp;&nbsp; 3 - 5 Jahre / ans / years</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 1.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 1.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Kinder / enfants / children &nbsp;&nbsp; 0 - 2 Jahre / ans / years</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratis / gratuit / free</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratis / gratuit / free</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Hund / chien / dog</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td></tr>

<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Zelt / tente / tent</b></td></tr>
<td width="54%">1-2 Personen / personnes / peoples</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 6.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 6.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">3 Personen / personnes / peoples</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 9.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 9.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">4 Personen / personnes / peoples</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Familienzelt / Camplet</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Wohnwagen / caravan / trailer</b></td></tr>
<td width="54%">Grösse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; bis <5m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Grösse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; ab >5 - 7m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Grösse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; ab >7 - 10m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 18.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 18.00</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Campingbus / bus de camping / motorhome</b></td></tr>

<td width="54%">Grösse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; bis <5m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 12.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Grösse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; ab >5 - 7m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 15.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Grösse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; ab >7 - 9m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 18.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 18.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Grösse / volume / size &nbsp;&nbsp; ab > 9m</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 21.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr. 21.00</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Auto / voiture / car</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 3.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 3.00</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Motorrad / moto / motor-cycle</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Anhänger / remorque / follower</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td></tr>

<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Energie</b></td></tr>
<td width="54%">Strom pro Nacht / ElectricitÃ© par nuit / Electricel per night</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 3.54</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 4.54</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Warmwasser und Duschen</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratis</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratis</td></tr>
<td width="54%">De l'eau chaude et douches</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratuites</td><td width="23%" align="center">gratuites</td></tr>

<td width="54%">Hot water and showers</td><td width="23%" align="center">free</td><td width="23%" align="center">free</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Ermässigungen / rÃ©ductuins / reductions</b></td></tr>
<td width="54%">CCI und TCS Camping Mitglieder / membres / member</td><td width="23%" align="center">10% auf Personen</td><td width="23%" align="center">10% auf Personen</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<td colspan="3"><b>Taxen</b></td></tr>

<td width="54%">Kurtaxe Erwachsene</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.00</td></tr>
<td width="54%">Kurtaxe Kinder 6 - 16 Jahren</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 1.00</td><td width="23%" align="center">Fr.&nbsp;&nbsp; 1.00</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<tr align="center"><td colspan="3">Preisänderungen vorbehalten / Modification des prix reservÃ©e / Prices subject to change &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; inkl. 3.6% MwSt</td></tr>
</table>

<p>
<a href="/de/camping">zurÃ¼ck</a>
</p>                </div>
        </div>
        </center>
</div>
<div id="footer" style="">
<center>
<br />schnipp | schnipp | schnipp |
Tel +schnipp | Fax +schnipp | <a
        href="schnipp">info@schnipp</a>
</center>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## netsuvi (22. August 2009)

ok, ich verstehe. Es liegt also an den divs und an der Transparenz.

Falls jemand weiss wie man das korrekt löst, dan her damit.

<div mit Hintergrundbild>
    <div grauer hintergrund Transparenz=70%>
         <div mit Inhalt>
               blabla Text
               <img InhaltBild>Bild welches NICHT Transparent ist !</img>
          </div>
     </div>
</div>

So wird die 70% transparenz auf das InhaltBild vererbt.
Wie könnte man das abschalten?


----------



## Maik (22. August 2009)

Die Transparenz ist nicht der Grund, dass die Tabelle in der Druckansicht nicht erscheint, sondern deine Positionsangaben, um die DIV-Blöcke übereinander zu legen.

Die Vererbung der Opacity-Transparenz an das Nachfolgeelement lässt sich mit einem halbtransparenten PNG-Hintergrundbild verhindern.

Ist dir eigentlich schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass in den Einstellungen des User-Agents das Drucken der Hintergrundfarbe und -bilder deaktiviert sein könnte, womit dein derzeitiges "Konstrukt" hinfällig ist?

mfg Maik


----------

